# Membership renewal??



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey guys do we get a reminder of our ttoc renewal date?
If not can someone tell me if Iam overdue??? :?

Thanks in advance


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i think so but not 100%


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Now that you mention it, I do not remember when mine expires as well... :?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

We (the Committee) want to honour the obligation we put on ourselves of 4 issues of absoluTTe, so we will be sending out reminders after issue 4 has been published (Kell will be able to give an update of when that will be).

In the meantime, if you haven't done so already, feel free to renew your membership through the online store though :wink:

If you want to check your expiry date, log into the online store, click on My Account (top right) then click on "View or change my account information". At the bottom you will see your membership expiry date 

Edit: ooops, thanks Kell, fixed now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Too many slashes Graeme...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Too many slashes Graeme...


Cue "OJ Simpson" joke and polite laughter


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I received the renewal membership email, and am very puzzled by the TTOC web shop. After selecting the â€œrenewal membershipâ€ at Â£25, I see thereâ€™s a Â£5 postage fee. What exactly is being sent out? I thought it was just a renewal? Then on the last page of the shop thereâ€™s yet another postage charge of 80p.

So is the renewal price not Â£25 but Â£30? Can someone clarify this before I renew and why is there a Â£5.80 delivery charge on a renewal? I canâ€™t see what you need to send me as Iâ€™m already a member; have the TTOC window sticks, membership card, and fliers (that can be downloaded).

Iâ€™m all for supporting the TTOC, but Â£5.80 delivery for a renewal is excessive in my opinion.

SBJ


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi hopefully I can shed some light on the charges.

Â£25 is the cost of a years membership - i.e. 4 issues of absoluTTe and the many other TTOC membership benefits - in our first year these included a "free" track day at Oulton Park  .

The Â£5 is to cover signed for postage for your four issues of absoluTTe (Â£1.25 per issue - absoluTTe costs 58p second class plus 65p recorded delivery).

The final charge is to cover packaging - in this case 80p for 4 envelopes.

As you point out this is an increase from last year - this is because we have introduced signed for postage on ALL merchandise from the new shop and for absoluTTe from issue 5 onwards. We decided to do this as in the last year many items have been lost in the post and we have had send replacements at significant cost to the club  .

As I'm sure you recall the TTOC is not run for profit - any cash surplus we make is either donated to charity (as in the case of the annual event) or will be used to fund member benefits e.g the TTOC area at GTi International.

Louise


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

If anyone is interested in the detail of the clubs finances or would like to discuss the reasoning behind the P&P charges please feel free to IM a committee member or come along to the AGM at the Cobham Hilton on 17th July (the day before Brooklands) at 4pm. 

Louise


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Louise. May I make a suggestion: Perhaps the TTOC shop could make this clearer. It might just be easier to have the membership price at Â£30!

Just about to Paypal another years membership 

SBJ


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

S - Thanks 

We were discussing this at the committee meeting on Saturday - hopefully we can make it the description/costing a little clearer at the weekend when the cart-meister (NuTTs :wink: ) gets a chance.

L


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Thanks for the reply Louise. May I make a suggestion: Perhaps the TTOC shop could make this clearer. It might just be easier to have the membership price at Â£30!
> 
> Just about to Paypal another years membership
> 
> SBJ


Simon, it's not quite as simple as that because we have international members and the postage cost to them is significantly higher. The cost of 1 year membership is Â£25 to everyone, regardless of location. The variable amount is what it costs us to send absoluTTe out by signed for delivery. This principal applies the same as with many international mail order/internet based shops, i.e. you buy a product and they add p&p to the price depending where you are in the world.

I'm sure that you have seen the recent reports about the level of service currently given by the Royal Mail. Unfortunately the club has had to incurr significant costs due to items lost in the post (you've probably seen the threads about "where's my membership pack/order, etc.") so, as Louise mentioned, we have decided to send everything out signed for so that the we can guarantee delivery or at least get refunded if items are lost.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

It all makes sense now! PayPal transfered payment to you last night 8)

SBJ


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's a real shame, but we are still OC members like everyone else... we though long and hard, but in the end we had to add the "signed for" postal charge as since going live we have lost hundreds of Â£. That loss came out of the club accounts (the members account really :? )

Also we did realise that we needed to add p&p previously but there was no easy way of doing it, while we just had a basic webform... So we simply waited until the cart was created


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The email sent was for *reviewing* membership detail not renew :wink: but thanks anyway 



SBJ said:


> I received the *renewal* membership email...


----------

